# Autosleeper Symbol Gas Hob



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi,
I've got a 2002 Autosleepers Symbol and one of the rubber 'thingies' that holds the metal rack on the hob of the cooker is very worn. In transit the metal rack pops out and rattles against the underside of the glass cover. I can get it to stay put using a kitchen roll 'bung' but does anybody know where I can get a replacement rubber 'thingy'? Sorry about the vague terminology but I'm not sure how else to describe it!
Thanks HH


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
If you find the manufacturers contact details from the internet or your autosleepers handbook I'm sure they will help you, we got ours at the company rally a couple of years ago, also if you join the Autosleepers owners club they could probably help, or phone Charles at Autosleepers,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it too much HH.

The same happened on our van from brand new.

Mrs Zeb just lays a towel across the top of the grill during transit.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Mrs Zeb just lays a towel across the top of the grill during transit.


Just make sure the gas is off first 8)

Seriously though, the new boxer 3 we hired in NZ recently had the same problem and we found that a tea towel laid between grill and glass lid, did the trick 

Mind you, thinking back a few years ago, when we were last there, we managed to close the glass lid when one of the rings wasn't quite turned off :roll: Fortunately we were all outside the van, supping our tea, when the glass lid shattered into a million pieces and we were picking up glass beads for days after


----------

